# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  decrypt sql stored procedure

## pfsms2010

سلام
میخواستم بدونم اگر یک پروسیجر را در SQL Server 
Encrypt کنم چطوری میتونم  decrypt  کنم و به کدش دسترسی پیدا کنم ؟
با تشکر

----------


## mandanim

دوستان مثل اینکه سر نمی زنن اینجا
این پست حدود بیست روزه پیش گذاشته شده و جالبه هنوز سره
یعنی اینقدر این پست هم کم سر زن هستن

من هم چنین کاری انجام دادم
چیکار کنم برگرده
یا برای midify کردن بتونم اون رو ویرایش کنم


Create Proc tests
WITH ENCRYPTION
as
begin
Select * from tabletest
end

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

با سلام
اگر سورس اونو ندارید یا میخواهید به پروسیجرهایی دسترسی پیدا کنید که سورسش در دسترس نیست میتونید از این ابزار استفاده کنید.

----------

